# Am I bad person for finding this funny?



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

http://www.shockmansion.com/2013/10...end-in-public-after-she-catches-him-cheating/


----------



## Melinda (18/10/13)

I think I'm going to hell, for thinking "dude fight back" or grow a pair


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

Melinda said:


> I think I'm going to hell, for thinking "dude fight back" or grow a pair



Haha yeah I cant believe he just sat there and took it! If I was him I would have just gotten up and walked away or at least stood up!


----------



## Riaz (18/10/13)

he seems to be totally wipped HAHA


----------



## Melinda (18/10/13)

yep you can actually hear the whip go....swish the whole time


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/10/13)

Riaz said:


> he seems to be totally wipped HAHA




So Whipped that he would cheat?? Yeah don't think so... Just a weak weak excuse of a man...


----------



## CraftyZA (18/10/13)

Wow, the words I want to use in this reply would not be appropriate for an open public forum...
Moms, dont baby your sons too much, and allow dad play play a little rough. It's not gonna kill them, but it will prevent spineless guys like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

Bad on him for cheating, but i have come to the conclusion that if a woman hits a guy... repeatedly, she gonna get hit back... I will off course first try and simply walk away, but if she continues, she's going down.... ladies any thoughts? (ps i have my wife's permission to post this)


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

There is no proof he actually cheated. It sounded like she came in uninvited, and he was in that position simply for having another girl in the flat/house


----------



## Melinda (23/10/13)

I keep on thinking that if that was a guy hitting his girlfriend there would be outrage and most likely not so many people just walking around, or pass the abuse. Abuse is Abuse no matter if it is a guy hitting a girl or girl hitting a guy and should not be tolerated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

Amen sister... Thats what i meant...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

